# distances



## BrendaP

Are these correct?

We went to the tunnel. Πήγαμε στη σήραγγα.
We went past the tunnel. Πήγαμε μετά από τη σήραγγα.
We went as far as the tunnel.  Πήγαμε καθόσον τη σήραγγα.

Thanks.


----------



## artion

We went to the tunnel. Πήγαμε στη σήραγγα.
Correct
We went past the tunnel. Πήγαμε μετά από τη σήραγγα.
Better, Περάσαμε τη σήραγγα.
We went as far as the tunnel.  Πήγαμε καθόσον τη σήραγγα.
Wrong. 
Πήγαμε (or φτάσαμε) μέχρι τη σήραγγα.


----------



## BrendaP

Got it!  That makes sense.  Thanks artion.


----------



## orthophron

In Greek "περάσαμε τη σήραγγα" can mean also "we went through the tunnel". You can say "προσπεράσαμε τη σήραγγα" for "went past...".


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks orthrophron.


----------



## BrendaP

and also δια μέσου τη σήραγγα;


----------



## orthophron

"Διά μέσου/διαμέσου *της σήραγγας*"
e.g. Περνώ διαμέσου της σήραγγας. -> To pass through the tunnel.

Alternatively: Περνώ μέσα από τη σήραγγα.


----------



## BrendaP

Again, thanks for your help.


----------

